# Spare cages



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Was just looking through all my cages..

I have 2 small zoozones, 3 Cambridges, a Freddy 2 cage, 2 fop cages, a Gabber cage and i also found a glass tank...

I am using a Hamster Heaven and a large Zoozone atm as i only have 2 hams now :frown:

Anyway....... :aureola:

I have seen the most adorable robo in the adoption bit in [email protected] 

Shall i ????


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow are all these cages empty!!! They defintely need filling girl!! I found an empty cage and low and behold a hamster mysteriously appeared in it :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

princesslea said:


> Wow are all these cages empty!!! They defintely need filling girl!! I found an empty cage and low and behold a hamster mysteriously appeared in it :lol:


Well at one point i had 8 hamsters 

I wont have that many again (still have 8 buns tho ), but have always wanted a robo


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am your voice of reason....DUHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

yes 

im getting robo's when Ash gets a new cage... noone knows yet so shhhh...


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Well at one point i had 8 hamsters
> 
> I wont have that many again (still have 8 buns tho ), but have always wanted a robo


It's the cleaning out which is a work out in itself. My four boys (rats) are kept in a large cage and the more toys I buy for the cage, the longer it takes me to clean!!!


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Fancy selling a Cambridge??


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

OMG you shouldnt even be asking here!!  Go get your robo 

btw i have a robo (used to have 3) and they are soooo adorable! 

I think its a sin to have so many empty cages! :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Someone near me is giving a way a litter of robos and I would love some robos and Ive been such a good girl and walked away, if me (a self confessed animal addict) can walk away so can you, now you know you have enough on your plate right now dont you. OMG the drunk me talks more sense than the sober me , I need to stay drunk then I will talk sense all the time :thumbup:.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Someone near me is giving a way a litter of robos and I would love some robos and Ive been such a good girl and walked away, if me (a self confessed animal addict) can walk away so can you, now you know you have enough on your plate right now dont you. OMG the drunk me talks more sense than the sober me ,* I need to stay drunk then I will talk sense all the time *:thumbup:.


:lol: It takes effort to stay drunk for long! :laugh:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> :lol: It takes effort to stay drunk for long! :laugh:


I think Im up to the job :lol:.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I think Im up to the job :lol:.


hahaha I definitely wouldnt be up to the job im such a lightweight and suffer from bad hangovers


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> hahaha I definitely wouldnt be up to the job im such a lightweight and suffer from bad hangovers


yeah but if I stay drunk then no hangovers (Im so clever arent I)


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Why stop at just one, robos can live in groups 

Seriously though, having had single robos and now a group of 4 robo girls. They really come to life when they are surrounded by their own kind. Mine sleep together, run in their wheels together, snuggle together... Poor Acorn just wombles round his cage on his own (I can handle him, but I really don't think he's keen on it). My girls keep each other company.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> if me (a self confessed animal addict) can walk away so can you.


:eek6: You turned down animals????? :scared:

Ok where is Gill and what have you done with her????


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> yeah but if I stay drunk then no hangovers (Im so clever arent I)


:lol: if i was drunk for a long period i'd eventually end up spewing everywhere  :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> :lol: if i was drunk for a long period i'd eventually end up spewing everywhere  :lol:


See, my new way of life is good for dieters too :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww you lot are lucky...I have a bottle of Blackthorn in my fridge...that is my only booze and I am on my own.....will feel such a chav having that so think I will have a booze free NYE


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

I couldn't resist the baileys he he


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

princesslea said:


> I couldn't resist the baileys he he


 hmph!!! I LOVE baileys....which i only tasted for the first time about 2 months ago


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> hmph!!! I LOVE baileys....which i only tasted for the first time about 2 months ago


Baileys = puke!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Baileys = puke!!


Now dont dis the baileys, tis what Im moving onto after the champers runs out, anyone want a glass btw? very rude of me.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Now dont dis the baileys, tis what Im moving onto after the champers runs out, anyone want a glass btw? very rude of me.


 you gots champagne??? 

Gimme gimme gimme !!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

you need to mix baileys with white chocolate corky's...


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

metame said:


> you need to mix baileys with white chocolate corky's...


*goes to puke*


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

You need him...go get him...he's calling you...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> You need him...go get him...he's calling you...


^^ yeah, that :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> You need him...go get him...he's calling you...


Ohhh. I wondered who it was on the phone... It said private number so i didnt answer it :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Now dont dis the baileys, tis what Im moving onto after the champers runs out, anyone want a glass btw? very rude of me.


HAHA what she said...I am just a chav with my bleeding cider...not that I am complaining


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

:lol:are the hangovers rife this morning ladies:lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

princesslea said:


> :lol:are the hangovers rife this morning ladies:lol:


 actually I think Im still drunk, I havent got a hangover anyway.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Was just looking through all my cages..
> 
> I have 2 small zoozones, 3 Cambridges, a Freddy 2 cage, 2 fop cages, a Gabber cage and i also found a glass tank...
> 
> ...


I've heard PAH is not a good place to get pets from, although I have got Ebony (a gerbil) from the adoption centre there, but they could have prevented her killing in her cage mate by not putting her straight back in when somebody brings her back. I don't blame Ebony for that, she needed to fight for her surviva in the other gerbils terratry. It wasn't her fault.

They also sexed Storm wrong, which led to babies, many of which died young. Sandy, somehow, seems to have skipped that faulty gene (maybe she's a carrier rther than a sufferer?), however, Storm did live to almost 3 years, which I believe is not common with PAH gerbils, and she was the tamest gerbil I ever had.

If you do get the hamster, bare in mind it may not live as long as you may expect it to.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

davidc said:


> If you do get the hamster, bare in mind it may not live as long as you may expect it to.


Yeah i know. I wouldnt normally buy from [email protected] This is one a customer didnt want anymore :frown:


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Spare cages...such dangerous things ! :lol:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Myth said:


> Spare cages...such dangerous things ! :lol:


Yes I agree. Mine are all in the shed now and they are staying there. Only got 3 hamsters now - a Syrian, a Russian who is nearly two years old and is looking very old and wobbly now. and a Roborovski.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

princesslea said:


> :lol:are the hangovers rife this morning ladies:lol:


I had 2litres of cider  I kept saying that I didn't want the bottle left open as I don't like drinking on my own...don't wanna get started....so I drank the lot...oops!! I am lucky though....I don't get hangovers yet


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

BAH!!  I always get a hangover!  this is a great sadness to me as i really enjoy a drink but cant be dealing with the after effects! 

oh and srhdufe GMR!!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> oh and srhdufe GMR!!!!


:lol: I would... But i cant go out now cos i have chickenpox :crying:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: I would... But i cant go out now cos i have chickenpox :crying:


Oh no  Hope the itchies go away soon! I have a scar from when i had chicken pox  its on me damn face of all places!!! 

get better soon xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Oh no  Hope the itchies go away soon! I have a scar from when i had chicken pox  its on me damn face of all places!!!
> 
> get better soon xx


Thanks hun x

I have itchy boobies and an itchy bum :lol: :blushing:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Thanks hun x
> 
> I have itchy boobies and an itchy bum :lol: :blushing:


:scared: im sorry to laugh but........:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

having an itchy bum must be horrible  poor you xx

get a sexy fella to "itch" your boobies for you  (as long as he's had chicken pox already obvioulsy  )


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> :scared: im sorry to laugh but........:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> having an itchy bum must be horrible  poor you xx
> 
> get a sexy fella to "itch" your boobies for you  (as long as he's had chicken pox already obvioulsy  )


:lol: :lol: Dean!!! Come here!!  :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Thanks hun x
> 
> I have itchy boobies and an itchy bum :lol: :blushing:


cue Bordie and Bullet with an offer to help out :lol:.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: Dean!!! Come here!!  :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:

can you imagine it....

You: Have you had chicken pox before?
him: erm yeah when i was younger
You: well in that case, rub your sexy manly hands over my boobies (and my arse) they're itchy!  :thumbup:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> cue Bordie and Bullet with an offer to help out :lol:.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> cue Bordie and Bullet with an offer to help out :lol:.


hang on a minute....whats taking them so long? :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> hang on a minute....whats taking them so long? :lol:


Maybe they heard the rumour that somebody is spreading:aureola: about Sarah having the pox.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Maybe they heard the rumour that somebody is spreading:aureola: about Sarah having the pox.


:scared: Its youuuuuuuuuuuuuu spreading "rumours"!! :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> :scared: Its youuuuuuuuuuuuuu spreading "rumours"!! :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol:


, how very dare you, its not like I would go round saying things like 
SARAHS GOT THE POX or anything slanderous like that.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> , how very dare you, its not like I would go round saying things like
> SARAHS GOT THE POX or anything slanderous like that.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: No... course not


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> , how very dare you, its not like I would go round saying things like
> SARAHS GOT THE POX or anything slanderous like that.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Its the dreaded lurgy!! :scared:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: I would... But i cant go out now cos i have chickenpox :crying:


Oh bless u!! Hope u feel better soon esp wen these horrid ppl have stopped bullying u


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Oh bless u!! Hope u feel better soon esp wen these horrid ppl have stopped bullying u


:lol: shhhh... you will remind them :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: shhhh... you will remind them :lol:


i know nooooooooooothing!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> i know nooooooooooothing!!!


:lol: How are you hun ? x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: How are you hun ? x


Yeah am good. Looking forward to another hectic day 2moro lol but hey! Poor u though!!! xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Yeah am good. Looking forward to another hectic day 2moro lol but hey! Poor u though!!! xx


I need to clean the cages and hutches out but not sure if i can give them lurgy :frown:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I need to clean the cages and hutches out but not sure if i can give them lurgy :frown:


I have no idea on that actually!! I wouldn't have thought so....but probs best leave it. Though saying that with chicken pox you are only contagious/infectious (can never remember which) until the rash appears....so think you will probs be ok! Think i am gonna have to head up now but speak tomorrow and hope you can soothe it. Camomile lotion is the thing to get...it does soothe it!! xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I have no idea on that actually!! I wouldn't have thought so....but probs best leave it. Though saying that with chicken pox you are only contagious/infectious (can never remember which) until the rash appears....so think you will probs be ok! Think i am gonna have to head up now but speak tomorrow and hope you can soothe it. Camomile lotion is the thing to get...it does soothe it!! xx


Night night xx


----------



## fljaweiu (Jan 10, 2011)

I have made my own by using some flat pieces of metal and drilling screw holes in it.

I can't tell if it would work in your case. I reaalllly hate HP cases.


----------

